# JET JWL-1221 lathe bearings



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 13, 2013)

I couldn't find bearings on the Jet site, do I have to order them some where else? Is there a better source for them?


----------



## low_48 (Jun 13, 2013)

Take them to your local bearing supplier. Make sure they have the same tolerance class as the OEM parts.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Glenn - I went through this with my Powermatic last year.  The first question I would ask is "are you sure the bearings need replacing?".  Sometimes debris gets in the headstock that can sound like bearings going bad.

If you look in your manual at the back you will find a parts list.  Get the part numbers for the bearings and enter them at the jet tool site.  I don't have the lathe but it looks like it uses:

1 - BB6004VV
1 - BB6005VV

They show as $22 & $29 on the jet site.

If you knew about bearings (and by your question I'm guessing that you don't) you could probably get equivalent / better quality bearings at a better price over the internet.  You don't want to use a different type of bearing (and there are a surprising number of types) even if they are the same size.  Here's a link to a site with some useful bearing information:

Notes on Ball Bearings

If you know someone who repairs tools, a good machine shop or have a bearing supply company in your area you can take your spindle with the bearings and they can get you what you need.

If you don't know a local source to go for bearings, I would recommend just buying from Jet.

If your jet is like my powermatic (and it probably is) the bearings are going to be pressed onto the spindle and you are going to have a hard time getting the olds ones off and the new ones on without ruining the spindle ($$$$) or the new bearings.  This is something better done by someone with a press and experience.  Although I know people who have done the job themselves ... more than once.  The more than once part may be a side effect of the job being done by someone without the proper tools / experience.

Good luck.

Ed


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 14, 2013)

Jet 1221 must still be under warranty isn't it?


----------



## jscola (Jun 14, 2013)

check with Bill Youngeblood where he buys his bearings.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 15, 2013)

Check with these people... they sell the same bearings that JET uses for about 1/10 the price... I replaced all the bearings in my Jet1442 for under $20 + shipping. 

VXB.com Ball Bearings:Miniature bearings:Ceramic Bearings


----------



## KenV (Jun 15, 2013)

Glenn McCullough said:


> I couldn't find bearings on the Jet site, do I have to order them some where else? Is there a better source for them?



Glenn--

The 1221 is a new lathe on the market.  What happened that the bearings need replacement?.

Those would normally be a warrenty item with the short market window for the 1221.   Have been thinking of movung up scale from the 1014.


----------



## frank123 (Jun 15, 2013)

TellicoTurning said:


> Check with these people... they sell the same bearings that JET uses for about 1/10 the price... I replaced all the bearings in my Jet1442 for under $20 + shipping.
> 
> VXB.com Ball Bearings:Miniature bearings:Ceramic Bearings




That's where I usually buy my bearings whenever I need bearings for something.

Always good quality bearings and quick shipment, get on the mailing list and you get an occasional freebie offer with a purchase as well.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Aug 26, 2013)

After searching through the archives and not finding exactly what I'm looking for, I decided to recycle this thread...

My 46-460 has has been developing a slight vibration for a while. I thought I had flatspotted my belt on one of the several times I've turned it on with the indexing pin locked. So today I took a couple of minutes to tear it down, but the belt is fine. I have started the motor and cranked it to full speed to make sure it wasn't a vibration in the motor, and I haven't done anything to bend the shaft, so it has to be the bearings... right?

After removing the bearings they weren't leaking grease nor do they feel gritty inside or have any catches or bumpy spots on the inside as I spin them on my finger. With the exception of a tiny amount of play as I give them a twist from side to side along the axis of the spindle, they seem normal.

All that said, I've changed a lot of bearings on a lot of things, but always because of a catastrophic failure or damn close to it. So before I get all happy about having found my problem and making the mad dash to NAPA to get the fix, how much play is *exceptable* in one of these bearings?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 26, 2013)

As a 1221 owner, I'm wondering how one could meet bearings in under a year?   Maybe you have  a 1220?


----------



## randyrls (Aug 27, 2013)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> and I haven't done anything to bend the shaft, so it has to be the bearings... right?



Donnie;  Maybe, maybe not.  I would check for any gunk on either of  the pulleys, and check to make sure the pulleys are tight on the  shafts.  I've never owned a Delta, but they are fairly standard.  Most  lathes have some form of pre-load.  Pre-load is intended to snug up the  bearings to reduce side and radial play in the shaft.   There will be  some threaded shoulder that pushes against one of the bearings with a  set screw to lock the shoulder in position.  It looks like you remove the set screws (9) and unscrew the hand wheel (1).  The wavy washer (2) pushes against the bearing (3).  The hand wheel is tightened until it snugs up against the washer.  Don't make it TOO TIGHT!  Set the locking pin, and tighten the hand wheel until you remove all evidence of play from the nose of the lathe.  replace the set screws.

As far as bearings go, they are cheap enough to replace just to see if the vibration goes away.

Large  lathes and other machines have roller bearings for axial (side loads)  and some have tapered roller bearings to resist radial and side loads.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Randy. before and during tearing it down to get the bearings out I was checking everything out and all seemed well with the other parts. I was definately getting some movement at the nose which got considerably worse the farther out I went... such as at the end of my mandrel in the collet chuck.

I figured this would be a dead end and/or create confusion so I started another discussion HERE. Your comments would be a good addition to that thread.


----------

